

I Forgot How Bad The iPhone Is - px
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/20/i-forgot-how-bad-the-iphone-is/

======
lzw
I forgot how bad Mike Arrington is.

I have a 1st generation iPhone. It has never dropped a call. Not once. And I
used to live in with a mountain between me and the nearest cell tower.

Why is it so many "geek" news sources are run by anti-geeks?

